# Will I need up upgrade my software?



## jersey blue gli (Dec 21, 2008)

I have a 05 GLI with 30r, 630cc injectors, forged internals and all the works with unitronic software. I really like to finish the engine with a water/meth kit will I need to get another flash or will I be good?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Will I need up upgrade my software? (jersey blue gli)*

it'll be good. you tune the meth independently of the existing fueling 
(buy a MAF controller meth setup, MAP sucks)


----------



## jersey blue gli (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Will I need up upgrade my software? (TBT-Syncro)*

I have always heard the opposite. go with the map everyone says and i am leaning that way due to the high failure rate of mafs fir me.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Will I need up upgrade my software? (jersey blue gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jersey blue gli* »_I have always heard the opposite. go with the map everyone says and i am leaning that way due to the high failure rate of mafs fir me. 


MAP sucks for Meth tuning.
think of it this way. if you make 15psi from 3000-6000rpm, your controller is sending out the same amount of fuel per second through that 3000rpm range. So, you either have twice as much meth at lower RPMs, or too low of meth at higher rpm.
The best way to control meth, is by tuning off of injector pulse, however the controllers for this method are considerably more money.


----------



## jersey blue gli (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Will I need up upgrade my software? (TBT-Syncro)*

So the MAP does not vary with rpm or anything?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Will I need up upgrade my software? (jersey blue gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jersey blue gli* »_So the MAP does not vary with rpm or anything?









nope. the controller has no sense of the RPM at all.


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: Will I need up upgrade my software? (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_think of it this way. if you make 15psi from 3000-6000rpm, your controller is sending out the same amount of fuel per second through that 3000rpm range. So, you either have twice as much meth at lower RPMs, or too low of meth at higher rpm.

Not the most precise of ways to control it, however it is my understanding that peak water/alcohol injection flow should occur close to peak load, and then taper back a bit as RPM increases/load decreases; with a MAP controller you would achieve full flow at onset of peak boost/close to peak load, and relative flow proportion would naturally taper back as RPM increases.
If you aim for the high end of the water/alcohol to fuel ratio at peak boost/load, you'll probably still be within your requirements as RPM increases/load decreases. Again, not ideal, but not the worst of possible options either.


----------

